# lighting , and mantids sleeping?



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 9, 2006)

does anybody know anything about the sleeping patterns of mantids?

for instance i've heard that fruit flies sleep 8 hours a day, and if you force them to only have half that then you will half their lifespan.

the reason i ask is because i have lighting for my mantids but i turn the light on at different times everyday and for different amounts of time. i'm guessing theyd like the light on for as long as daylight lasts but am wondering what leaving the light on or off for days on end does to a mantis?

thanks.


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2006)

I doubt it will make any difference. Mantids are active both day and night. My lights are on timers so they are off at night.


----------

